# fallout 3 wont run d3dx9_38.dll error need help



## glenngeary (Jun 17, 2008)

i loaded the game in , everything went fine , as soon as i start it d3dx9_38.dll error pops up , then the game shuts down it wont let me play


----------



## glenngeary (Jun 17, 2008)

i also had the same problem with call of duty 4


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

What exactly does the error say? I can tell it's some type of DirectX error, but could you possibly be more specific with the error?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can download and install this extra file from here:

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?d3dx9_38


----------



## Brosif (Dec 27, 2008)

have you tried reinstalling?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

A reinstall of Windows will NOT fix this as its does not come with Windows but it is usually installed along with the game. See link for file in earlier post.


----------



## Brosif (Dec 27, 2008)

the game peter, why would you want to install windows again if it wasnt truely damaged?


----------



## keik12 (Jun 10, 2008)

Its some sort of direct x runtime error, just not sure what one. Is fallout 3 for pc strictly dx10? cause if it is, make sure your running a dx 10 gpu


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Fallout 3 doesn't require DX10, just 9. But that does bring up an idea. Have you tired reinstalling DirectX9?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&DisplayLang=en


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Every six months or so, MS releases an updated version of Directx (but does not change the release version). Eg.

DirectX redist (Nov 2008)
DirectX redist (Aug 2008)
DirectX redist (Mar 2008)
and so on.


Get the Nov edition to include all the updates.


----------



## jakearoo1jak (Oct 10, 2007)

Fallout 3 is very buggy, it might just be the game so try reinstalling it. I think I had an error like this a while back and I just restarted the game and it was fine.


----------

